# Big blonde bear



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope to kill this bear in the next few days.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Good luck! Beauty of a bear!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great bear. Did he ever come back?


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Yote, great job on the bear you harvested. I like the color better than the blonde. You should post a pic.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Sweet that you got a bear! I agree with OldEphraim, let's see some pics.


----------

